# Pocket Hole screws By Hillman sold at Lowes



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Greg-You might want to post this question in the Forum instead of the Review section to get a response.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

No, and this is for reviews not questions.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I got some of these a few months ago…no complaints here


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*5 stars !!* Must be good stuff even though we don't have any info to back up the rating.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

they have had these at lowes a few years in my town but anyway they cost about .50 more than kreg at my lowes so I just get the kreg unless they're out of the size I need but they are good screws and they are black incase you want to just put them on top of the pc of work


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

The only difference in the pan head and the washer head is that the washer is for softer woods so it doesn't pull through, and the pan is for harder woods where you don't have to worry about it pulling through. This is my understanding anyways. The screw head should not be sticking out no matter which one it is, and you should be able to use the plugs with both types. The different heads also corrospond with the thread type; coarse/washer head for soft woods and fine/pan for hard.


----------



## wreker (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the review and thanks for the tips!


----------



## DRLeisy (Mar 21, 2016)

Very well said Shelly. We don't use plugs for the underneath of things unless we feel that hands will be under there often. We have found out that the Hillmen product is NOT hardened and that is very disappointing. The Kreg screws are hardened and I have not had one snap on me yet. It bothers me that Lowe's would allow Hillman product in the store that was not hardened. We are not using very hard woods but we are using expensive Woods and a snapped head creates quite an expense in time effort and money.

The Panhead is generally used in applications that are intended to have the head on top of the material. Either the washer head or the Panhead will work fine in a pocket hole. If there is any issue at all then simply clip off an eighth of an inch from the sharp end of your pocket hole plug. Shouldn't really be an issue because the amount to remove is a nail clipper away

Though I don't use a lot of hole plugs Kama I still prefer the washer head that comes with the Kreg boxes. We are looking for another supplier that has washer head and is hardened. We are looking at SPAX because they have a great working and hardened screw. Not done evaluating however.


----------



## gbrown4 (Jan 10, 2011)

I work for Hillman and contacted our purchaser of the pocket hole screws to inquire about the hardness. He stated that the pocket hole screws at Lowes that are supplied by Hillman *ARE hardened* so there should not any issue of breakage.


----------

